# anyone know what usbmuxd is?



## Krasnol

I have recently noticed a process running called "usbmuxd"
its user is "nobody", and while it does not gobble up any CPU time,
I am curious as to what this is. 
Several online threads are starting to think its related with the iPhone, 
suggesting it was installed withiTunes 7.3.

Anyone know anything about this process?


----------



## kps

My non-scientific-wilda$$-guess is that it has something to do with Multiplexing.


----------



## madgunde

My google-assisted guess is it's related to iTunes 7.3:
According to Ask The Admin:


> When
> you update iTunes to 7.3, a PrivateFramework called MobileDevice.framework gets
> installed in /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks. Four applications are inside it,
> aside from the library binary itself: AppleMobileDeviceHelper.app,
> AppleMobileSync.app, reenumerate, and usbmuxd. These applications, from a
> cursory analysis (i.e. strings ), seem to have tons of debugging info left in
> them.


----------



## outrider

It will all make sense when you start syncing your iPhone


----------



## JohnyAdmin

*thank you i was wondering the same thing*

It only showed up after my iphone was plugged in to do the sync thing.

I actually found lots of goodies on that http://www.askTheAdmin.com site. And I just submitted a question - this guy got back to me with a solution in 10 mins. color me impressed. 


Thanks dude!


----------

